# Myler bits - any thoughts?



## Jonesab (5 February 2007)

Hi

I saw an interesting talk by Hilary Clayton on Saturday who was discussing that a snaffle may be uncomfortable for some horses as the joint may bang and irritate the horses palate (roof of their mouth!).

Has anyone heard of this?

She also spoke quite a bit about myler bits, in that they are comfortable for the horse and prevent leaning on the bit.

Does anyone know anything about Myler bits?  Their website seems quite confusing (talking about lots of levels of horses!).

thanks.


----------



## the watcher (5 February 2007)

Love them, Myler comfort snaffles have been the making of mine, I have two with hooks for every day and one without to be dressage legal


----------



## jo2601 (5 February 2007)

I swear by mine, my horse changed completely in her attitude to working.


----------



## H-J (5 February 2007)

I had a dropped ring snaffle on my baby and she has been much softer in the mouth since using teh comfort snaffle.

It was also the only thing my last youngster would go well in.

And I have used lots of the Myler combination bits for jumping for strong horses - they are EXCELLENT!!


----------



## shadowboy (5 February 2007)

They are fantastic. Have found that they can initially confuse some youngsters due to the dual movement of the bit, i think this is why you should try them for 14 days as initially they can go worse then better, although my boy loved his from the start!


----------



## Chex (5 February 2007)

I use the low port comfort snaffle. It doesn't really make much difference to how he goes, but I think he's happier with it. I want the myler combination, but its just so pricey!


----------



## H-J (5 February 2007)

Tell me about it I ended up buying 4 for my last horses - teh short shank then the long shank and then decided I needed the long shank and the short shank with ported mouthpieces!! Nightmare!!

Cost about £360 plus postage!


----------



## flyingfeet (5 February 2007)

The talk was spot on - a standard single joint snaffle is possibly the most uncomfortable and inhumane bit a horse owner could choose... sadly its still the most common! 

Myler bits are good, but not suited to every type as they tend to be around 12mm in the mouthpeice which can be too thin for some horses. 

Lozenge bits are a good alternative as they are still ergonomic, but offer more choice. These can also be much more cost effective! 

French links and other double joints also do the job, but I dislike a french link due to it "flopping about" so can cause more problems (hence why many people change from a french link to the quieter myler mouth)


----------



## Jonesab (5 February 2007)

How did you decide what type of myler to go for?


----------



## MillionDollar (5 February 2007)

I love them, i have been very very impressed with them I brought a Myler high wide comfort snaffle with hooks. I use it on my VERY strong cob and not strong WB. They both go in it fantastically! No leaning and they are not strong in it. The one i brought virtually puts no pressure on the tongue. 







I also use a french link eggbutt snaffle as when i eventually do some dressage the myler i have will not be legal.


----------



## Happy Bird (5 February 2007)

I have a myler bit.  Angel actually seeks her bit when I'm putting on her bridle.  She loves it and being dressage legal is a big plus !


----------



## Jonesab (5 February 2007)

which ones are dressage 'illegal'?


----------



## KatB (5 February 2007)

Most of them! Only ones which are legal are the comfort snaffle with either cheeks, or eggbut/loose ring, so no hooks, the Mullen mouth, and the french link type one. Thats it!!


----------



## kibob (5 February 2007)

I love them.  I use the low port comfort snaffle for flat work and the long shank combination for everything else.  My mare loves them, she's a very strong girlie, doesn't really come above the bit, or snatch/dive but she tends to lock at the poll and pull like hell - but not in the myler 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Although the combination bits are a strong bit- if the horse is going correctly they work more like a hackamore, it is only when the horse takes hold that the poll/nose/jaw action comes into play, the more the horse pulls the stronger this action.  My mare doesn't pull against it anymore.

I believe you can try them out via the bit bank, this way you can test them out before buying.  The different types are a tad confusing I have to agree but worth perservering.


----------



## Kelly1982 (5 February 2007)

I have just brought one and its transformed my horse.  We used to have continuous battles with her flat work and i could not hold her at all for jumping.

I put her in a pelham and she behaved much better but i felt it was too harsh so i decided to try a Myler mullen barrell snaffle as that was a straight bar too.

My horse is such a good girl now (well she does occassionly have her moment LOL) and i can actually hold her into jumps now.

I put her back in a jointed snaffle a while ago and the battles returned so i am sticking to the Myler from now on


----------



## kate168 (8 February 2007)

Hi,
I recently tried the myler bit on my horse who has a very sensitive mouth, the first time i rode him in it he was brilliant, but the second time, the sneaky chap had worked out how to evade it. Due to the dual action of the bit the horse can completely ignore you by hanging on to one side of the bit and completely ignoring the other side! However, I know a lot of people who swear by it, so by all means try it out, as every horse is different.
Hope this helps
Kate


----------

